# Etter has a buck OTG



## Bucky T (Sep 28, 2012)

Former member Etter1 has a buck on the ground with his recurve!

He was banned from this site......................

Anyways......

He's a good friend of mine and called me this morning saying he had a funky racked 2.5yr old on the ground.

Said he made a good shot at 15yds and the buck went maybe 20yds before piling up.

I'm very happy for him!!  He's become quite the traditional archer!!

I'll post a pic when he gets one to me.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 28, 2012)

*Picture*

Here's a pic.

4pt, not really funky, but nerves can make buck grow all kinds of extra antler!

Great Shot!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 28, 2012)

Way to go Etter! Tell him "Congratulations" for me.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 28, 2012)

Great Shootin' , congrats to him...


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 28, 2012)

First a hog a few weeks ago, numerous bear encounters, now a fat, young buck......the boy's head is starting to swell.

Congrats again, Bro.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 28, 2012)

Tailfeather said:


> First a hog a few weeks ago, numerous bear encounters, now a fat, young buck......the boy's head is starting to swell.
> 
> Congrats again, Bro.



I'm sort of grateful he didn't get either bear...

Maybe you are too feather, just not admitting it...

We'd never hear the end of it...


----------



## GAGE (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats to Sean, you fella's are doing awesome with the stick and string.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 28, 2012)

good job! that's a fine little deer!


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 28, 2012)

Bucky T said:


> We'd never hear the end of it...


You got that right.  He's becoming insufferable.


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 28, 2012)

Tailfeather said:


> You got that right.  He's becoming insufferable.



Becoming????


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad he didn't "Etter" it. Nice buck!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 29, 2012)

They certainly do not travel far when shot in that area.


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice shot. Good job.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats to Etter


----------



## Hawken2222 (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats Sean.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Oct 1, 2012)

You didn't spend all weekend in camp with him.   Geez...he will probably try to change his name to Fred Bear this week.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 1, 2012)

GTHunter007 said:


> You didn't spend all weekend in camp with him.   Geez...he will probably try to change his name to Fred Bear this week.



Or at least sue Fred Bear for copyright infringment.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 1, 2012)

WTG!!!!!!! nice buck right there!!


----------



## humdandy (Mar 4, 2017)

TNGIRL said:


> WTG!!!!!!! nice buck right there!!


----------

